# dreaded ick



## katalina08 (Oct 12, 2008)

hi im new here and have a question.
last week i noticed my fish had white spots on them, having had this before i knew it was ick. i since have lost 4 fish 

i bought ick away from walmart. did what it suggests. add a teaspoon for every 20 gallons. next day did a water change. this had to be done 3 times every three days. since i have been treating the fish. the all have perked up, more active and eating again. which i know is a good sign 
(plus not losing anymore fish)

now here is my question.

i notice a few spots still on my tetras and silver fish. (dramactically decreased)do you think i should keep treating them till its all gone?
the bottle only says 3 treatments, but i was thinking to do another round.
also i vacuumed the tank and did a water change before treating.
id like to do a cleaning again but dont know if i can do it in between treatments or to do it after the last treatment

any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Twichard (Feb 15, 2018)

Heat is all you need to kill ick gradually rase the heat upto 30 c add an air pump keep the heat up for about 2 weeks after the last spot has gone slowing reduce the temperature to normal temperature remember to take out some water every day to remove the ick as it falls from the fish this is the only way I have treated ick I never use so called medicine hopefully this can help you


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2018)

Twichard said:


> Heat is all you need to kill ick gradually rase the heat upto 30 c add an air pump keep the heat up for about 2 weeks after the last spot has gone slowing reduce the temperature to normal temperature remember to take out some water every day to remove the ick as it falls from the fish this is the only way I have treated ick I never use so called medicine hopefully this can help you


My guppies were killed by ich.


----------



## Twichard (Feb 15, 2018)

Im sorry to hear you lost you're guppies to ick my wife lost about 20 chilli rasboras from a shoal of 70 because they contracted ick because she added more and they arrive with it so she raised the temperature and the one's that died struggled with the heat but the vast majority of the shoal survived and the ick was gone then she lowered the heat slowly until correct temperature for the fish


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

check what temperature range your fish will tolerate and gradually increase the temperature to the top of the range. Wikki will have a general guide on temperatures for your fish. Ideally to treat Ich you need the temperature to be 86 degrees Fareinheight 30 degrees Celcius. Some treatment regimes suggest 89/34 but I'm very reluctant to increase my temperature to that. 
Add aquarium salt I started at 1 teaspoon per US gallon do check your fish are salt tolerant but most fish will benefit from this small amount.
Treat at this range for at least 3 days after all ich spots are gone.
You can also soak fish food in a bit of garlic or add some garlic cloves to the water for 24 hours, garlic makes the fish slime coat more resistant to parasites.

I treated like this and my ich was all gone before the meds even arrived.

Good meds Waterlife Ich treatment or Ich X

There is a great video here about Ich

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xn2Ebgx


----------



## Twichard (Feb 15, 2018)

You don't have to add salt when treating ick I've never used it but the advice about the temperature is very good from the last post as for medication its not needed the ick can't survive the heat and fall from the fish so if you can vac bottom of the tank every two day's to clean the ick from the bottom


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Just fyi, this thread is 10 YEARS OLD and the original poster hasn't been back since they posted


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

magpie said:


> Just fyi, this thread is 10 YEARS OLD and the original poster hasn't been back since they posted


apologies I just looked at the dates on the previous posts not the original 

To be fair though to all of us the forum can behave very bizarrely I frequently get old posts come up and if you do a search on a subject the threads are all over the place. Other forums I am on bring things up in date order and have the date of the first post and last post at the side.

I miss the old format


----------

